# كيف تخون زوجتك ؟؟؟؟



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*على فكرة يا جماعة هذه مجرد دعابة ماحدش يفكر يعمل بهذه النصائح والي بيفكر يخون زوجتة يبقى يحط زوجتة مكانة فماذا سيفعل وقتها ؟؟!!*


*اولا : لابد ان تعلم ان الخيانة فن وان تتأكد انك تخون زوجتك لانك تحبها ستسألنى كيف ؟؟

_ اقول لك انك لو كنت تكرة زوجتك لكنت طلقتها او هجرتها لكنك ماتزال تحبها ولا تستطيع ان تقاوم نوازع نفسك الخبيثة فى ان تشتهى غيرها 

حسنا عزيزى الزوج الوغد اذا كنت سوف تخون زوجتك لا محالة فدعنى اوسوس فى اذنك ببعض النصائح الخبيثة

1- اعلم ايها الزوج الاثم ان النساء لديهم حاسة سادسة و سابعة و ثامنة ايضا فيما يتعلق بتغير سلوك الزوج لذالك عندما تخون زوجتك ينبغى ان تبذل قصارى جهدك كى لا يتغير سلوكك مثل 

(أ) اذا كنت كئيبا فى بيتك لا تحادث زوجتك فينبعى ان تضل كذالك حتى و انت تشعر بلذة الخيانة الاثمة فا احرص على الا ترتسم ابتسامة بلهاء على شفتيك على غرار العادة فتشك فيك زوجتك 

(ب) اما اذا كنت ضاحكا فى بيتك فا احرص على ان تظل كذالك و اياك و الافراط فى المرح حى لا تنكشف 

2- اكثر ما يكشف الخيانات الزوجية هو ادعاء الذهاب لاماكن لا تذهب اليها فلا تكن احمقا و تقول لزوجتك انك ذهبت للعمل و هو شئ يسهل التأكد منة بل كن مبتكرا و قل سأذهب للتسوق او كى اجلس مع بعض الاصدقاء القدامى و اياك ثم اياك ان تتأخر 

3- عندما تكون مع عشيقتك اتصل دائما بزوجتك و يفضل ان يكون الاتصال من جوالك اتصل و قل لها انك فى السوق هل تريد ان تجلب لها حاجة او قل لها هل اتصل بى فلان المهم ان تصرف فكرها عن انك مختفى 

4- اياك ان تخبر عشيقتك عن اسمك الحقيقى او مهنتك او ان تخبرها حتى انك متزوج كن غامضا و كذابا 

5- الخيانة تحتاج الى مصاريف فا اياك ان تشعر زوجتك انك تنفق زيادة عن الحد بل تدبر وسيلة لكسب المال كى تنفق على رغباتك المحرمة او اقتصد فى مصروفك الشخصى 

6- يفضل دائما ان تتخذ عشيقة فى بلد غير التى تسكن فيها منعا لان تتلاقوا و معك زوجتك فاتحدث ما لا تحمد عقباة 

7- قبل ان تصعد شقتك تشمم نفسك و تأكد من انك خالى من الروائح الانثوية فأذا كان ولا بد فا احتفظ بزجاجة من عطرك فى السيارة او هناك حل افضل ان تشترى زجاجة من نفس العطر الذى تستعملة زوجتك و تهديها لعشيقتك و تطلب منها ان تضع منة لانك تحب رائحتة 

8- ادعوا عشيقتك بنفس اسم زوجتك فلو كان اسم زوجتك هند مثلا فا نادى عشيقتك بهذا الاسم و برر لها ذالك انك طوال حياتك كنت تتمنى ان تحب فتاة تحمل هذا الاسم و بما انك تحبها فا سوف تناديها بذالك الاسم ولهذا فوائد جمة مثل 
- لا يختلط عليك الامر فتنادى زوجتك بأسم عشيقتك 
- عندما يسمعك احد ما تكلم عشيقتك فى الهاتف سوف يتصور انها زوجتك و هكذا 

9- لا تستخدم سيارتك الخاصة عندما تكون مع عشيقتك فا السيارات يسهل تتبع ارقامها 

10 - اخيرا اياك ثم اياك ان تخبر احد من اصدقائك بتلك العلاقة بل اظهر لهم دائما بمظهر الزوج المحافظ و اياك ان تتفاخر او تتبجح بتلك العلاقة الغير مشروعة فهذا اقرب طريق لكشفك كن كتوما فأنت لا تدرى متى تتقلب قلوب اصدقائك .*


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلابيك فى المنتدى يا اخ رياض:smil12: 
بس رائى 
اللى بيحب زوجته بجد
عمرة ما يفكر مجرد التفكير انه يخونها:Love_Mailbox: ​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يخرب عقلك يا رياض
انا هموت من الضحك
وكويس انك حطيت النصايح دي عشان الستات تاخد بالها
شايفه يا تينا
عشان تقوليلي واثقه في رامي
ماهو ممكن يكون بيلعب بيله يا قمر
شفتي
عشان اقولك حرص ولا تخونش




> *ادعوا عشيقتك بنفس اسم زوجتك فلو كان اسم زوجتك هند مثلا فا نادى عشيقتك بهذا الاسم و برر لها ذالك انك طوال حياتك كنت تتمنى ان تحب فتاة تحمل هذا الاسم *


 
فظيعه الحته دي
ممكن تكشف اي حد


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا رياض
> انا هموت من الضحك
> وكويس انك حطيت النصايح دي عشان الستات تاخد بالها
> شايفه يا تينا
> ...


 

ولو
مفيش فايدة برضوا
اللى بيحب عمرة ما هيبص برة الا كانت غيبه عنها حاجات ولازم تصحهها​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشي يا تينا انا بهزر انا معاكي
اكيد الي بيحب مش بيخون
عشان بيبقا حبيبه دا بعد ربنا
بس كل الموضوع دعابه
مش اكتر


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ماشي يا تينا انا بهزر انا معاكي
> اكيد الي بيحب مش بيخون
> عشان بيبقا حبيبه دا بعد ربنا
> بس كل الموضوع دعابه
> مش اكتر


 
انا عارفة
اكيد ده رايك​


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*بس هذه نصائح شيطانيه وعلى فكرة انا ما اعتقدش الي يمشي بهذه النصائح ممكن زوجتة تكشفة :smil12: 

وعلى شان ما تزعلوش انا ممكن اضع لكم نصائح حول "كيف تتخلصين من زوجك" :spor22:   او "كيف تخونين زوجك" :yahoo: *


----------



## mr.hima (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كفاية كدة ...كفاية أوى ربنا يستر على البيوت ....بعد اللى أنت قولتة دة في ستات  هتشك في نفسها مش جوازهم........ بس  .... فياريت تسيب الرجالة بعقلهم !!!! مطيرهوش:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *بس هذه نصائح شيطانيه وعلى فكرة انا ما اعتقدش الي يمشي بهذه النصائح ممكن زوجتة تكشفة :smil12: *
> 
> *وعلى شان ما تزعلوش انا ممكن اضع لكم نصائح حول "كيف تتخلصين من زوجك" :spor22: او "كيف تخونين زوجك" :yahoo: *


 
انت داخل كده على خراب البيوت ليه
خليها تعمر الاول​


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب هاقولكم حاجة
الراجل اللي بيحب بجد
بجد بيشوف كلللللللل البنات والستات وحشة 
ومش بيشوف غيرها بس ومش بيحس بالجمال غير فيها 
انا كدة :dntknw:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب هاقولكم حاجة
> الراجل اللي بيحب بجد
> بجد بيشوف كلللللللل البنات والستات وحشة
> ومش بيشوف غيرها بس ومش بيحس بالجمال غير فيها
> انا كدة :dntknw:



صح يا رامى كلامك 100 %


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

رامى سؤال بجد ليك

أنت عندك كام سنة


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ينفع انا يافراشة  يامسيحية
انا بهرج معاكى 
وايه يا عم رياض الافكار الجامدة دى  انت ناوى اللى مايعرفش يخون مراته يخونها بالكلام ده وربنا يزيدك علم ومعرفة لخرب البيوت اكتر واكتر  
اسهروا وصلو لكى لاتتخلوا فى تجربة


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *بس هذه نصائح شيطانيه وعلى فكرة انا ما اعتقدش الي يمشي بهذه النصائح ممكن زوجتة تكشفة :smil12: *
> 
> *وعلى شان ما تزعلوش انا ممكن اضع لكم نصائح حول "كيف تتخلصين من زوجك" :spor22: او "كيف تخونين زوجك" :yahoo: *


 

حط يابني خلي الرجاله تستفيد عشان تعرف تكشف ستاتها 
حط حط ولا يهمك


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> كفاية كدة ...كفاية أوى ربنا يستر على البيوت ....بعد اللى أنت قولتة دة في ستات هتشك في نفسها مش جوازهم........ بس .... فياريت تسيب الرجالة بعقلهم !!!! مطيرهوش:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :a82: :a82: :a82:


 

هيماااااااااااااا
فينك من زمان
بس اكيد هما الي جابوه لنفسيهم
يعني اي واحده ست بعد الي الرجاله بيشفوه في الفضائيات لازم تحط عنيها في وسط راسها
اقولك مش كفايه والله الستات غلابه في الزمن دا
الرجاله زمان كانت بترضي بقليلها
لكن دلوقتي بعيد عنك عنيهم فارغه


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب هاقولكم حاجة
> الراجل اللي بيحب بجد
> بجد بيشوف كلللللللل البنات والستات وحشة
> ومش بيشوف غيرها بس ومش بيحس بالجمال غير فيها
> انا كدة :dntknw:


 



كدا يارامي انت مفيش منك
راجل ولا كل الرجاله
ربنا يسعدك يا جوز الاربعه


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;154107 قال:
			
		

> رامى سؤال بجد ليك
> 
> أنت عندك كام سنة


 


انا هقوك يا ستي
رامي مواليد(0000)
يلا احسبيها بقا
بس ليه بتسالي




هاهاهاهها
وضحكت عليكي


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هيماااااااااااااا
> فينك من زمان
> بس اكيد هما الي جابوه لنفسيهم
> يعني اي واحده ست بعد الي الرجاله بيشفوه في الفضائيات لازم تحط عنيها في وسط راسها
> ...



*يا عيني يا عيني على الكلام هذا :yahoo: 

والله معاكي حق وكل الحق الواحد على الفضائيات عم بشوف ستات اشكال والوان .. يخرب عقلهم بيلبسوا لبس ... يعني بجد بيخلو الراجل رغما عنه يبص لبره :t32: 

انا عن نفسي مش ناوي اتجور لاني ما بحبش حد يربطني لا زوجة ولا اولاد بحب اكون حر ملك نفسي :t33: 

على فكرة فيه عالم انجليزي اسمه مستر هوبنز كان ليه كتاب اسمه "كيف تخون زوجتك وتسعدها"

نفسي اقرأ الكتاب هذا ..

حاولت ادور عليه في النت بس ما عرفتش القيه يا ريت حد من هواة النت يشوف لينا رابط الكتاب هذا ويضع لنا الرابط بتاعه لانه بجد اسمه الكتاب جنان *


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

دا ايه الدعوه للخيانه العلني دي

خلاص ياعم ربنا يعينها الي هتاخدك
هتاخد واحد عينه زايغه
ابقا قولي عشان ابقا اديها لنك الموضوع دا
عشان تبقا تاخد بالها منك
عشان شكلك من النوع الي يخاف ميختشيش


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> دا ايه الدعوه للخيانه العلني دي
> 
> خلاص ياعم ربنا يعينها الي هتاخدك
> هتاخد واحد عينه زايغه
> ...



ومين قالك اني ناوي اتجوز ؟؟؟

تعرفي لو معي مال قارون مش ممكن اجوز مش لاني بكره النساء لا لاني بكرة اي شي في الدنيا اسمة "ارتباط" .

وبعدين الموضوع كله مزاح انتي زعلتي :smil12:


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ياخويا بكره تحب ونشوفك واقع علي بوزك
وداخل القفص برجليك الاتنين

وبعدين انا مش بزعل
لو بزعل كنت طخيت رامي بالنار جوز الاربعه دا


----------



## الحوت (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تخون زوجتك ؟؟؟؟*



الحوت قال:


> *على فكرة فيه عالم انجليزي اسمه مستر هوبنز كان ليه كتاب اسمه "كيف تخون زوجتك وتسعدها"
> 
> نفسي اقرأ الكتاب هذا ..
> 
> حاولت ادور عليه في النت بس ما عرفتش القيه يا ريت حد من هواة النت يشوف لينا رابط الكتاب هذا ويضع لنا الرابط بتاعه لانه بجد اسمه الكتاب جنان *


*
هااااااااااااا ماحدش عرف يلقى الكتاب دا لسه :010105~332:

عاوز اقراه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تخون زوجتك ؟؟؟؟*

اكبر تعليق عن الموضوع ده
ان النفس الشبعانه
تدوس العسل
ههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


----------

